# C-sections, inductions, pain and stuff?



## Lizzzie (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow!

Had a fascinating evening reading all of your birth stories - thank-you every one of you who has posted one - it's reassuring that even though few seem to have had a perfectly smooth time of it, there have been so many happy endings. And it's a good thing to read about what we are letting ourselves in for - what to be prepared for, etc.

Was anyone who had a c-section allowed to watch, or do they put a screen up so you can't see, or is it impossible to see anyway?

Should i be trying to plan my preferred methods of pain relief etc, or do all plans go out of the window once it starts?


----------



## Laura22 (Dec 13, 2010)

If I have a C-Section, I don't think I'd want to watch! I don't think I'd be comfortable having the op done while still conscious either!

I'm thinking about starting a birth plan soon. 

How far are you Lizzzie?


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 13, 2010)

Heard it feels like somebody washing up, or searching in a handbag in your belly. 

I couldnt watch, that would freak me, dont want to see my insides ever!! xx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 13, 2010)

Lizzzie said:


> Wow!
> 
> Had a fascinating evening reading all of your birth stories - thank-you every one of you who has posted one - it's reassuring that even though few seem to have had a perfectly smooth time of it, there have been so many happy endings. And it's a good thing to read about what we are letting ourselves in for - what to be prepared for, etc.
> 
> ...



Hi Lizzie yes birth stories are fascinating, I had an emercency C Section at 33 wks.  My pregnancy went smoothly, more or less, I left work on Thurs 12 oct2000 on friday 13th :O I felt very tired and not 'right' had terrific pain during the night going across my tummy and pain going up the right side of my back.

Ended up in hospital saturday lunchtime, did lots of tests, and i had HELLP SYNDROM. Blood problems , Elevated Liver, and Low platelets.  I wasn't with babys dad at the time, so on my own, Had to be stabalised, had an injection in my leg to strenghten babys lungs, they were going to due a C Section on Tuesday morning but became very sick about 6.30pm (vomiting) on Monday, so had a C Section under anaesthetic, had to have platelets transfusion, Tia was born at 8.42pm 16 Oct and went to The Special Care Baby Unit.  Tias dad did come, he had to wait outside but told me we had a 4lb 8 oz bay girl then I vomited up green stuff, and it hurt like hell because I had just been sewn up.  Was in special care for 2 weeks, didn't see Tia for days, I was on a sliding scale, a cathator inserted and a drip on the other arm.  
They gave me a photo of Tia but I couldn't see her for days, it was so surreal.  Also had BP of 200, water infection and the tablets for my water infection was affecting my Kidneys. We got home on Nov 1st, I couldn't believe it.  She was tiny and a red colour, one of my work colleauges said at the hospital, that Tia's head was the size of her lunch roll!

It's like it happened only a few months ago, I remember everything, even the layout of the room at the hospital.  It's something we mum's never forget, and something precious that I will always remember.  This is my story, but something I very rarely talk about it. Good wishes to you all. Sheena x


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 13, 2010)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hi Lizzie yes birth stories are fascinating, I had an emercency C Section at 33 wks.  My pregnancy went smoothly, more or less, I left work on Thurs 12 oct2000 on friday 13th :O I felt very tired and not 'right' had terrific pain during the night going across my tummy and pain going up the right side of my back.
> 
> Ended up in hospital saturday lunchtime, did lots of tests, and i had HELLP SYNDROM. Blood problems , Elevated Liver, and Low platelets.  I wasn't with babys dad at the time, so on my own, Had to be stabalised, had an injection in my leg to strenghten babys lungs, they were going to due a C Section on Tuesday morning but became very sick about 6.30pm (vomiting) on Monday, so had a C Section under anaesthetic, had to have platelets transfusion, Tia was born at 8.42pm 16 Oct and went to The Special Care Baby Unit.  Tias dad did come, he had to wait outside but told me we had a 4lb 8 oz bay girl then I vomited up green stuff, and it hurt like hell because I had just been sewn up.  Was in special care for 2 weeks, didn't see Tia for days, I was on a sliding scale, a cathator inserted and a drip on the other arm.
> They gave me a photo of Tia but I couldn't see her for days, it was so surreal.  Also had BP of 200, water infection and the tablets for my water infection was affecting my Kidneys. We got home on Nov 1st, I couldn't believe it.  She was tiny and a red colour, one of my work colleauges said at the hospital, that Tia's head was the size of her lunch roll!
> ...



Oh Sheena that made me cry.

Sounds like hell,

Glad your both ok now xxx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 13, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> Oh Sheena that made me cry.
> 
> Sounds like hell,
> 
> Glad your both ok now xxx



To be honest Phoebe, being sick after they woke me up was the worst thing! I wrote about it because Lizzie started the thread, it's not something for the faint hearted.  The care I received in my hospital was brilliant, I couldn't fault them.  They saved our lives.  Don't worry, most births go very smoothly.  Lots of love to you and the little one.  SHEENA X


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lizzzie said:


> Wow!
> 
> Had a fascinating evening reading all of your birth stories - thank-you every one of you who has posted one - it's reassuring that even though few seem to have had a perfectly smooth time of it, there have been so many happy endings. And it's a good thing to read about what we are letting ourselves in for - what to be prepared for, etc.
> 
> ...



Hi Lizzie

I think you've got the right attitude about finding out all the possibilites of what could happen I had a feeling I would end up needing an emergency c section so when I was told I was having one it didn't frighten me as much as it probably would have. The only thing I regret is not writing a birth plan but it was never mentioned to me, and I'm not sure whether they really stick to them anyway. If there is a next time I would write in it that I want to see the baby before they are taken away because I found it extremly difficult to bond with Jessica because of the separation those first 7 hours. Also if you want to breastfeed write that in because the neo natal unit had no idea I wanted to breastfeed even though I said it lots to the midwife's on the ward. 

With regards to pain relief I think it's a good idea to read into them and decide whether you're happy having them. I decided I would see how I felt as I went along and would probably use any pain relief that was on offer I was only allowed gas and air in the end because I did ask for an epidural but soon after that I was told I was having a c section anyway. 

I wasn't allowed to watch the c section and wouldn't have wanted to really I'm a bit of a wuss when it comes to blood but they can lower the screen when they pull the baby out which you should write in your birth plan if you would like to see baby then.  Sorry it turned into such a long post I hope the information helps. Good luck with your planning xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 14, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> Heard it feels like somebody washing up, or searching in a handbag in your belly.
> 
> I couldnt watch, that would freak me, dont want to see my insides ever!! xx



It feels like heavy tugging which is really weird because you obviously can't feel the pain, I was told it was like a washing machine in your tummy which I think is a good comparison lol  x


----------



## rachelha (Dec 14, 2010)

My birth plan went out the window.  I dont think in the end we actually gave it to anyone, but I think it was useful for us to have done it and thought everything through.  

I asked for a mobile epidural (where you can still move around, not so strong) but the midwife and anaethetist took the decision to give me a full one as I was so distressed.  My contractions just came on v suddenly and forcefully.  I know some people may be v v annoyed by this, but I am glad they did.  I am not sure if they consulted Theo first.  I would not have been able to be mobile anyway due to the monitors, drips, etc.

The foreceps was v weird as I could see these legs in stirrups in front of me, put as I could not feel them at all, it did not seem like they were my legs - very freaky.

By the time my csection came, I was that exhausted and drugged up that I was strangely relaxed. I think I was glad that it would all be over soon and I would get hold my baby.  There was a screen up so we could not see.  I think you can ask ffor them to take it down just as the baby is pulled out.  They offered to talk me through each stage of what was happening but I said no.  Theo did have a look round the screen just after Nathan was pulled out.   

The sensation was a little bit like having a filling, you can feel pressure etc. but not pain.

I think it is great you are asking all these questions.

One thing I wish I had known is that the pain killers I was given after the section make you constipated.  If I had known that I would have weaned myself off them sooner.  Constipation just after a section is not a good thing.


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone
Sheena, it must have been really hard for you to be separated like that. Thankyou for posting it.

I'm only 20 weeks Laura (scan on Monday) so plenty time I guess.... I do c-sections on animals so never really thought of it as being weird wanting to watch my own.... can see everyone's points though - may be in the minority there!  Dishwasher / washing-up / searching in a handbag - mmmmm...... and never knew mobile epidurals happened in people ..... let alone thought to plan for communication problems (which happen all the time at work, so I guess would in a hospital)

In two days I've learned so much! Those of you who've had bumps are giving those of us with bumps loads to think about. Thanks again, keep it coming


----------



## Laura22 (Dec 15, 2010)

You're not far behind me. I'm 22+3 now.


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 20, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> If I have a C-Section, I don't think I'd want to watch! I don't think I'd be comfortable having the op done while still conscious either!
> 
> I'm thinking about starting a birth plan soon.
> 
> How far are you Lizzzie?



when i had graham i had an elective c section and it was beautiful the scary part for me was the spinal anestethic but everybody was really good  i am going to see the consultant next weekand 99% will be the same  usually you can ask yhe anestethist to do the pictures they did with graham(i did not feel any pulling or wasshing up in my belly)


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Lizzie,

24 years ago i experienced an emergence c- section but was knocked out for it and hubby left outside waiting. Then 22 years ago I had a planned c-section and stayed awake with husband at my side.
They put a green sheet over my shoulders in front of my face but baby passed straight over to us once out. The whole experience was a bit like a party. I went down at 10.30 and was born at 11,20. Nurses and Doctor were in great spirits laughing and joking with us whilst getting the job done! All I felt was tugging which was uncomfortable but not painful at all. I also felt better knowing at any time they would knock me out if I asked them too.
This was some years ago as I say but should imagine not much has changed.

All the best with your pregnancy Lizzzie.


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 21, 2010)

Thankyou Graham's Mum and Lucy!  that makes me feel nice.


----------

